# Manual J



## McShan (Aug 2, 2016)

Does anyone have a reliable way to verify the manual J-D-S that are submitted are legit? At the moment I'm accepting them a face value with no way to determine legitimatcy.  Do I need to worry about this? 2012 IPC


----------



## steveray (Aug 3, 2016)

We accept them as submitted...kinda like a Rescheck...If anyone thinks I should measure every wall and window to verify compliance, I will double my workload and quarter my productivity...Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 3, 2016)

i don't check for nailing at the bottom of a studs either. While I believe we have some consumer protection function it is still the tradesman's / GC responsibility to for correct instalation


----------



## north star (Aug 3, 2016)

*@ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @*


McShan,

One way to have some minimum level of reliability is to
have the calculations stamped & signed by an RDP, but
that will increase the overall costs of the projects.

Also, ...you DID mean the ``12 IMC and not the IPC right ?


*@ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## JBI (Aug 4, 2016)

A post in the Residential Mechanical section that asks about the IPC (or IMC as noted by north star)... What does the IRC require is more appropriate to ask.
That said, take a look at the ACCA Manual to verify compliance. If you don't have one either obtain one or borrow one.


----------



## rgrace (Sep 1, 2016)

TheCommish said:


> i don't check for nailing at the bottom of a studs either. While I believe we have some consumer protection function it is still the tradesman's / GC responsibility to for correct instalation


 
I agree. We recently reverted back to a simpler process where the responsibility was placed back into the hands of the designer/contractor/tradesman, and we are much, much happier with this decision, not to mention how pleased all of our customers are. If you're interested in viewing the new form and instructions, they are one our website. If you want the web address, send me an email and I will provide it. Not sure posting it on this forum is the right thing to do; that would feel like solicitation, and that's not the purpose of this post.


----------

